# Which one of you was that on 2KY this morning?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

please explain... :roll: :? :? :?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my...... Are we going to have some discipline stuff happening here? Without the bondage.......please.....no bondage.

Hmmmm....2KY?...... We don't get 2KY. Was it interesting, factual? fair and funny?

Let the list of denials begin! 8) 8) or, if it was all good a confession perhaps!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The Sydney paddlers are butchering Shakespeare with their high toned libidos......"2KY or not 2KY...that is the question". Who was the butcher...own up :!: .

Current Centrebet odds have Occy as short priced favourite, but I won't name names :roll: :wink:


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

It was me Kraley. Good guess.
The phone conversation stems from an email I sent them regaring who is a participating Shimano dealer cause I was looking for a good deal on a TLD 25 combo.
I did get a good deal too.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I will put it to them.
They have asked that I report in after my next session.
I had better make it a good one.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wigg said:


> I will put it to them.
> They have asked that I report in after my next session.
> I had better make it a good one.
> 
> ...


I'll stay away then


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am thinking SNAPPER


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> I am thinking SNAPPER


Sounds good, can I witness!

How was the surf comp?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Dan
We had to postpone the comp until the end of the month due to safety reasons.
I will let you know when I head out again.
I did see a guy cleaning some good reds on Wednesday arvo.
In the 3-4 kilo range.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

